# October Holidays:NSW, Seal Rocks?Port Stephens / Fingal Bay?



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi all fishosÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ 

Its grate to read,  that each week, the Sydney base fishos are reeling the fish in,   and shearing their stories in the trip reports.   I thought that one of you was going to win the catch of the day, with all the excellent size fish?  , until I noticed Naki Man,s fish, WELL DONE.  :lol: 

*There is only one thing left, and thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s to plan a fishing trip / expedition in October!!*

I am planning to camp at Seal rocks from the 29 Sept to 2 Oct with the family and friends.
The following couple of days I am open for suggestions. We are planning to camp at Port Stephens / Fingal Bay or extend our stay at Seal rocks?, for some serious fishing. Who is going camping or has similar plans, any where between Catherine Hill Bay (Lake Macquarie) and all the way to Forster. Our target, Ã¢â‚¬Å"the big ones that got away?Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

GF,

I would love a couple of days camping and fishing on the long weekend. Not sure that the missus will be keen on me going though. See what I can do. No idea where the fish are on - looking for local input on that.

I might be able to make a day trip up to Catherine Hill Bay. JT, have you tried this one yet?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm also a maybe. Work depending. Catho would be good


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

GF
the Mrs and I are a possibility @ this stage - gotta check work commitments first before committing but I'll keep you posted

Phil.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

After reading the mail and some negotiations with my missus  and the kids,  the conclusion is that we will be camping at Seal rocks from the 29 Sept to 2 Oct with the family and friends. (The kayak is not included in these plans, for the fears that I might leave with sun rise and returnÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦days later...but permission was granted to take a beach rodeÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ :? )

The 4 Oct is my sonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s birthday and has plans to Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.

They did agree that I could go kayak fishing anywhere for the rest of the holiday.  :lol: 
Weather depending: 
3 Oct. I/ we will travel to Fingal Bay to explore the reefs from Fingal Bay to Anna Bay.

Peril and Greg,
What day would soot you? I presume that we could plan a trip for 7 Oct at Catherine Hill Bay?

Regards
Louis


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Matt 

 As said in my previous reply, I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be able to take the Yak with to Seal Rocks,  but I am sure that we would finally meet somewhere on the waters between Sydney and Foster. 

Regards
Louis

[/url]


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

GF, at the moment I'm free both days of that weekend 7/8 so the 7th will be OK. I guess I can drive up and if the conditions are not good can try the lake again.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Peril

Lets pray for excellent weather and sea conditions, I would PM every one interested coming along whatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the sea and weather conditions closer to the date...... 

Regards


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry Mate

I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t imagine what swims in the Simpson Desert, :lol: just watch out for the dangerous fishy reptilesÃ¢â‚¬Â¦. :?:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Sundays are better for me.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Regarding Saturday or Sunday,  I am free both days, but could we decide on Wednesday or Thursday according to the weather? Attentively I will fish both days, hopefully my energy would last.

I would like to meet as many fishoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s in the region as possible, were we all could meet in a central location and I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like anyone traveling far, to turn around if the surf conditions arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t pleasant. At this stage I row and fish alone. Traveling to TryhardÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s region is 1.5 hours and to Sydney (DaveÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s team) also 2 hours drive. It would be grate if we all could meet once a month / 2 M and have a fishing competition? Or plan a trip to e.g. Coffs harbor for some fishingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.

Regards


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Louis,

I'm happy to shoot for Sunday to give rawprawn a chance at joining us, but of course we can make a call closer to the day. I don't mind coming up unless the conditions are atrocious as we can always fall back to the lakes. Its only a bit over an hour for me to get the Catherine Hill Bay (travel further in Sydney). Another spot you might think about is Norah Head. The boat ramp there is in a sheltered spot and there is substantial reef in close. Haven't fished it yet, but have drooled over it.

We try to have a few weekend trips and its been a while since the last one (Forster). We can talk about our options. I'm sure we can get a handful of yaks together again.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

For me personally, this trip is all about meeting the regions fishers  (as seen in the photos and articles), enjoying the day, gaining local knowledge  (for I am still new, all this is unknown territory), fishing in numbers, scanning the coast to find the spots/ hiding places where all the big fish are hiding.

I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have a problem with any surf launching, but wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want anyone feeling uncomfortable with the surf launch  . I would rather opt to go to a protected beach, and have every-one fishing  than going toÃ¢â‚¬Â¦the lake.
I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t fished at Catherine hill Bay or Norah Head, weather prevailing, could we conclude on Sunday (majority) and Norah Head (sheltered spot)?

Phil & Greg, whatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s your views? :wink:

Regards


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Louis, I only suggested Norah Head as another spot for you to consider. Rawprawn and JT have been talking about doing Catherine Hill Bay for some time so I'm happy to give it a go.

I can stow fully rigged rods and other items inside the yak if the launch/landing conditions are awkward, and I'm not afraid of getting wet 8)

Let's make it Sunday at Catherine Hill Bay unless the conditions rule that out.

Do you know have to get live bait around there?


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if there is bait fish around.  I have only been once there, beach fishing from the rocks at 6-10pm, and couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see anything. The beach fishermen seem to suggest that we row north, but maybe someone knows where the spots are?

Does anyone know where to fish? 

I have only studied the maps, and seen that there is no boat ramps close by, so technically/ hopefully the place hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t been fished out. It would be grate if one of us catches a massive (New Zealand style) snapper or a 10kg kingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦wishful thinking. :lol:

Regards
Louis


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Guys I'm keen for either still or beach start 8) but I still don't know what I am doing - work is giving me the run around as to when I have time off :evil: but they promise me they will know and let me know this week. As for Ideas I have not kayak fished much of the area except Glenbawn and St Clair not much help really - Sorry  but I am keen to meet new Yakkers :wink: - particularly in the Newie Area


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

It would be great if you could join,  the more the merrierÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.and if not  , we should plan a trip for the following month 8) . I am sure that the more experienced Sydney slickers would want to expand into new water where the grand father fish roam in numbersÃ¢â‚¬Â¦  .....  ....
or we could catch up sooner. PM me if you would like to try the Newcastle waters/ regionÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

Regards
:wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I will be at Bathurst races on the week end 7-8 October. Sorry guys cant miss this one due to Brockys passing.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

GF
at this stage I could do the Sat but Sun is out for me
Phil.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Phil

 Unfortunately on the 7 Oct I need to look after the Kinds from 7-1pm  (wife has other commitments). On the 8 0ct Sunday at Catherine Hill Bay, weather persisting, we would meet for the days fishing & participating in the monthly fishing competition.  :lol:

Not missing any opportunity :roll: , if anything does change, I will PM you with an update next week? :wink:

We could plan a Newy day or vicinity the following weekend, or somewhere in the NEAR FUTURE.  
Have you gone offshore before?

Regards
Louis


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

No mate haven't been offshore yet - keen to have a crack though - thought it would be good with a group the first time  - I will be at Belmont camping for the week prior but am heading home on the Sat 7th call me if you can/would like to link up for a fish in that week - otherwise we will have to catch up another w/end 
Phil - 0422543219


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Phil

Looking at the weather report,  and my work schedule  , I think there is a big possibility that we could go on Thursday 5 Oct for some offshore fishing. :lol: It would be safer for us to row together out of Newcastle harbour first and get the feel of things? Or would you prefer Swansea/ Fingal bay(Nelson Bay)? I will come and pick you up. 

Regards
Louis


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Gamefisher - thurs sounds good - I'm keen for anything - I can put stuff in the Hull of the Hobie (should have a feel for it by then) so I would be up for a gentle beach start or harbour put out. Were is easy for you :?: It's all new to me when it comes to fishing @ Newie from boat. Besides it's all close for me in relation to how far I travel for a fish down your way normally 8) Name your poison and I am happy to meet up with you for a paddle.  I will wheck the emails again 2morrow night but head for sydney to pick up the Hobie early Sat Morning and be camping till the following Sat - if you miss me on net can contact on my mobile 0422543219
Phil.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Phil

I will phone you Tuesday afternoon, and we can discuss final arrangements. I hope you catch a ton of fish in the lake/ where ever you fish with your (New?) Hobie.
I will only be able to check the mail again on Monday.

Regards
Louis
My mob nr is 0431162696


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Louis,
I'm definately keen will talk tues - By the way checked out your images - Very Impressive mate - beats the Bream and flatty that ive caught :shock: Well done mate :wink: 
Phil


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am a tentative for this one Gents. Would love to go but depends on wether I am going to be up Catho way on those dates. Agree with Angles on those fish of yours Louise....impressive. 

I note your reference to big NZ Snapper. Are you a kiwi by any chance?

John


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi

I only congratulated  and mentioned the kiwi, because of his superb specimen  in last month competition  . I am an old SA bread fisher, but lets focus on the task at hand, we (NSW) fishoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s joined up to catch the most/ biggest fish for our local fishing competition, as well as meeting a few more fishers.

Could we have a head count who is going to fish offshore this Sunday 8 October at Catherine Hill Bay, weather persisting, we would meet at 6H00 for the days fishing Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.

JT / John?
Peril?
Raw Prawn?

(JT, I must admit, I may have confused some readers, Phil(Angles) has suggested that we meet on Thursday for some Newy offshore fishing, and I/ we have suggested to drive throw to Fingal point at Nelson Bay for some exploring. You are welcome to join, Everyone is. Are you / anyone joining as well? We are meeting at +-6H00 at Fingal point)

Regards
Louis


----------

